# Browning Boss or No Boss



## zksailfish

I am taking a poll who like the Boss system and who does not. The Boss is designed to give you better groups because it stops the barrel from vibrating and is ported so it reduces recoil. 

The bad point is it also is very loud.

What is your opinion Boss or no Boss


----------



## hevishot

no boss and a good trigger job....no worrries.


----------



## huntfish

BOSS system doesn't stop your barrel from vibrating; it allows/adjusts the Sine wave traveling along the vibrating barrel to be at the same point which result in better grouping.

I have it on a 308 and 7mag, and have only made minor adjustments.   Did my groups get better? yep but it's was probably me getting use to the gun and trigger pull.   Shooting about same groups with non-BOSS guns.


----------



## 01Foreman400

No boss for me either. 

Darrell


----------



## leoparddog

They used to make a non-ported BOSS.  I don't know if they still do.  If I was going to have one, it would be the non-ported variety.


----------



## Scout-N-Hunt

*Ballistic Optimizing Shooting System (BOSS)*







http://www.browning.com/faq/detail.asp?ID=107

These guys are right, the non-ported BOSS-CR and the ported BOSS serve to allow the rifle shooter to 'tune' the harmonics, or vibrations, of the rifle barrel to find the sweet spot for the particular load being shot. The ported BOSS serves a dual function role, allowing tuning and reducing felt recoil also. 

Limbsaver offers similar technology for the economy-minded rifle shooter with their Barrel De-resonator which results in similar effects on barrel harmonics.






http://www.limbsaver.com/Products/Firearms/Barrel_De_Resonator.aspx

As to opinions, well that is subjective to say the least. In theory, either of these ideas should improve accuracy. But when most factory rifles shoot sub moa, how much better accuracy do you need in a hunting rifle? Usually trying 2-3 different types of bullet weights/ammo brands result in finding a load that your rifle shoots well.

S-N-H

HTH, 
S-N-H


----------



## Bruz

No BOSS.....It's not worth the hassle. I had one and it would continually become loose and have to be reset to it's "Sweet Spot" as Browning calls it. Also you don't need a brake with any round chambered in a BAR.......The recoil is very manageable even with the 338WM that I owned. 

As everyone already knows the re-sale value of Brownings is pitiful and when you add the BOSS it's drops even further.

My $.02

Robert


----------



## whitworth

*It really depends on the shooter/hunter*

1. Do you enjoy shooting more than one box of cartridges per year? 

2. Do you reload?

3. Do you enjoy making adjustments?

If you answered no to the above questions, you probably would want the Browning, without the BOSS.  


I bought a Browning in 30/06 with the BOSS, ten years ago. I had a ball, working up reloads for five different bullets and finding five different settings.
If I didn't enjoy time at the range and the reloading, it would be a waste of time.  Reloaders love to make adjustments.  Love to shoot a bunch of cartridges and love accuracy.  Lots of accuracy!

But the hunter who spends an hour at the range every year, and is happy with a 2" group at 100 yards, it might be a waste of time to consider the BOSS. 

In archery, I'd never spend $800 or more for the fastest of the bows.  I shoot good enough with the closeout and less expensive bows.  Doesn't make another shooter wrong for spending more, or me wrong for spending less.


----------



## zksailfish

great points


----------



## Lead Poison

*Get the B.O.S.S. and use the CR (conventional recoil) attachment*

The B.O.S.S. system definitely improves accuracy!

Get the B.O.S.S. and use the CR (conventional recoil) attachment instead of the ported version. This way, you will get the accuracy benefit of the B.O.S.S. system without having to deal with the extremely loud muzzle blast you get with the "ported" attachment.


----------



## 308 WIN

Had a Model 70 with it. Will never have another.
NO BOSS gets my vote.


----------



## Rick Alexander

*also I think*

any small benefit in accuracy is negated by the effect of the overall feel for the balance of the gun.  Sure if all you do is shoot off weight bags or gun vices, who cares but if you actually want to hunt with the thing, it is a consideration.  The Boss makes those guns seem awfully front heavy plus the sound problem is a deal killer to me.


----------



## Bruz

whitworth said:


> 1. Do you enjoy shooting more than one box of cartridges per year?
> 
> 2. Do you reload?
> 
> 3. Do you enjoy making adjustments?
> 
> If you answered no to the above questions, you probably would want the Browning, without the BOSS.
> 
> 
> I bought a Browning in 30/06 with the BOSS, ten years ago. I had a ball, working up reloads for five different bullets and finding five different settings.
> If I didn't enjoy time at the range and the reloading, it would be a waste of time.  Reloaders love to make adjustments.  Love to shoot a bunch of cartridges and love accuracy.  Lots of accuracy!
> 
> But the hunter who spends an hour at the range every year, and is happy with a 2" group at 100 yards, it might be a waste of time to consider the BOSS.
> 
> In archery, I'd never spend $800 or more for the fastest of the bows.  I shoot good enough with the closeout and less expensive bows.  Doesn't make another shooter wrong for spending more, or me wrong for spending less.



Whitworth,

As someone who does hand load and does enjoy tinkering with rifles I would disagree with you. There are many ways to tinker and get the best accuracy from a particular rifle which don't involve a BOSS type system. The 338WM I had would shoot sub-MOA with factory loads but so would my 300WSM and 30/06 BAR's without the BOSS system. 

Robert


----------



## huntfish

Bruz said:


> Whitworth,
> 
> As someone who does hand load and does enjoy tinkering with rifles I would disagree with you. There are many ways to tinker and get the best accuracy form a particular rifle which don't involve a BOSS type system. The 338WM I had would shoot sub-MOA with factory loads but so would my 300WSM and 30/06 BAR's without the BOSS system.
> 
> Robert



I ditto that comment from a BOSS owner.   I've used a CR and it does require a readjustment on the range.   I no longer reload but all my guns are sub MOA.   Not just off the bench, prone, sitting and off hand.   Practice proper technique of shooting.  Not meaning to be disrespectful, but a gadget doesn't improve shooting prowess.

To head off the questions, both BOSS guns were purchased at a deal, otherwise, I would have never bought them.


----------



## OkieHunter

Myself I vote NO BOSS, I hate muzzle breaks, If you need one to shoot a certain caliber (50 Cal Excluded) then go to a lighter caliber or learn to deal with recoil.


----------



## Sargent

zksailfish said:


> What is your opinion Boss or no Boss




What?!?!  What?!?!   Could you repeat the question....LOUDER?


----------



## huntfish

OkieHunter said:


> Myself I vote NO BOSS, I hate muzzle breaks, If you need one to shoot a certain caliber (50 Cal Excluded) then go to a lighter caliber or learn to deal with recoil.



Agree,  most folks are worried about .338 + calibers and recoil but would gladly purchase a 3.5 inch 12 GA and not complain.   BTW, a 3.5" 12 GA recoil is almost equal to a 458 Win Mag.


----------



## rjk187

I shot my uncles .270 with a ported BOSS system and had ringing in my ears for right at a week.  So with that said I will never shoot another gun with one, but if I had to I would go with non-ported like the other guys are saying.


----------



## NOYDB

To each their own. Fool with it enough and you can see what it does. You do have to spend the time and boxes (money) of ammo to tune it to get the benefit. If your ears ring because of the ported boss, you are not using enough (or quality enough) ear protection, either for the boss or for other calibers too. 

I have my '06 w/boss tuned so that at 100yds I can put shots on top of each other, consistently. When I am shooting at a deer I am not aiming "at the boiler room" I aim at the top part of the heart where the arteries attach. I hit it too. I can because I know that my rifle will do it every time if I do. Three deer this season. 75yds, 190-200yds and 226yds. All three top of the heart verified while dressing. first and third DRT. Second one even tho hit in the same place and the heart damaged ran approx 55 yds.

Like any tool, it's best when used appropriately and appreciated when it's use is understood. You can handload and get comparable results, so adding the boss may not be that helpful, to those folks. 

However, if you use factory ammo and don't plan to get into loading your self. Then being able to tune your barrel to get the best group possible out of your choice of factory ammo, might be worth it to you. And it WILL give you a better group if you tune it for the load you are using.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

huntfish said:


> Agree,  most folks are worried about .338 + calibers and recoil but would gladly purchase a 3.5 inch 12 GA and not complain.   BTW, a 3.5" 12 GA recoil is almost equal to a 458 Win Mag.






I got a Browning 338 without boss and have no problems shooting it.  The recoil is not that bad...i think Sweet Tea just makes alot of folks wimps or something!!


----------



## leroy

got a 7 mag with the BOSS and love it had it for 12 yrs or so.


----------



## Dub

Nope....never again.


I had a .270 Win with a BOSS.  It was the Browning "Eurobolt" model (Schnaubel forend, low lustre stocke, matte finish, funny bolt handle) that I saw in a gun shop and fell in love with it....it was certainly something different, I liked that about it.  The owner made me a sweet deal and I jumped on it.


Got her well glassed and dialed in.  Gun shot wonderfully at the range (with hearing protection).

Hunting was another story.  First deer I killed with was extremely unpleasant....my ears hurt & rang for days.  

I shot my buddy's 460 S&W revolver (ported & braked)with earplugs and muffs on.  It simply was no joy. 


I never again want another muzzle brake on a gun.....period.......ever.............


















EVER.


----------



## Lead Poison

*Why didn't you simply use the "non-ported" B.O.S.S.*

Dub,

If you really loved that rifle so much you should have simply gotten the CR (conventional recoil) attachment. 

You still could have kept the excellent accuracy the rifle had without suffering from the excessive noise caused by using the "ported" attachment.


----------



## Dub

I bought and sold this gun about 10 years ago.  At that time they had yet to come out with the CR piece.

I wish that I had of hung onto the gun.  I would have simply rebarreled it.....maybe a .280 Ackley.


----------



## sowegaboy

I have a Browning A-bolt in 280 Remington with the boss system. Most accurate rifle I've ever shot. It had the ported system to start with. I sighted it in and them changed to the non ported system. It's been shooting great ever since.


----------



## one_shot

No boss for me,to load.


----------



## THREEJAYS

Not for me


----------



## LYNN

I took the Boss of my A bolt 25:06 and put a Cr back on it . It was quiter and a real tack driver after that. A pleasure to hunt with and shoot.


----------



## Darkhorse

I've had a .300 Win Mag with a BOSS for 12 years. I like to load and tinker and shoot a lot. With neck turned, plus other tricks, WW cases, my rifle shoots 165 gr. Hornadys in to 3 shot groups that measure with calipers .187". If you let the barrel cool a bit it will stack 5 into the same group. If I had a scope stronger than 10X I think the rifle would shoot even tighter. I've had and have, a lot of non bossed rifles in a variety of calibers and this rifle simply outshoots them all.
Loud yes. Especially in thick woods. But I use ear protection on the range and mostly only 1 shot in the woods. No problem.
My son and I shot my 7 Mag., his .243, and my .300 off a bench one day. We both agreed the .300 felt better against the shoulder. IMHO recoil reduction is a huge plus in accuracry.
Put it this way; If I wanted a .243 I would want one with a BOSS. That's how impressed I am with it.


----------



## knappr

I have two Brownings with the boss.  A 22-250 and 223.  Both guns have little recoil and are very accurate.  I'm looking to buy a used one in .338 .325 or 7MM for my elk hunting this fall.


----------



## whitworth

*Reminds me, I'll have to look for a deal*

at a gun store for a good deal on a used Browning BOSS.  Nothing like a good buy and suffering to take that "terrible" system off his hands. 

Throw me into the briar patch !!!!!!!!!!!


----------

